# raccoon colour variation q?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

is there anyone that keeps raccoons in other colours rather than just the normal? like white or blonde? or are they just mainly in the us?

pictures if you do please? :flrt: never really seen a one on one picture of one :gasp:


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Hmm










From Google! 

But as far as anyone keeping different colours I'm afraid I've only ever seen the 'standard' advertised... happy searching!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Tanzer said:


> Hmm
> 
> image
> 
> ...


thank you! i don't see why people only have the standard, whether it's because they prefer them or they just can't find any other colours anywhere.. the blonde one is gorgeous!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember hearing of albinos being kept in the UK.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt Lusty said:


> I remember hearing of albinos being kept in the UK.


shame you don't see any though :gasp:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> thank you! i don't see why people only have the standard, whether it's because they prefer them or they just can't find any other colours anywhere.. the blonde one is gorgeous!


I'm not a fan....far prefer the normal colouration.

There was a thread on this a couple of years ago, and people were going to try club together to get new colours brought over from the states.....doubt whether anything came of it though.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a few colour mutations about and a few in uk
As they get offerd in europe forsale alot now


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

bloodpython22 said:


> There is a few colour mutations about and a few in uk
> As they get offerd in europe forsale alot now


would love to see them! but at the same time, if it were me i'd want to keep them all to myself :blush:


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

That First picture is stunning anyone know what colour that is ?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the first is a blonde.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

exoticGaz said:


> That First picture is stunning anyone know what colour that is ?


the first is blonde


----------

